# Oops, I did it again… >.< !



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I walked into Petsmart JUST to look at the bettas. I was so angry with what I saw. They had AT LEAST 120 bettas scattered all around the fish section! And more in the back! Of course I reduced that number to 118…. 

(They had a GORGEOUS blue and red double veil BUT i couldn't leave these guys there…)

Yup, I bought 2 new betta fish…. *facepalm* I was only going to get one but then my dad handed me a cup with this half dead halfmoon (looked like a veiltail) in it. I had a little depressed silver crowntail in my other hand. My dad was in a hurry (like always >.>) So he told me to get both… and I did…. yey…

We had to go to the grocery store after that…. Carrying betta fish around kroger ftw…. ._. 

They are both currently nameless. I'm thinking that cosmo and zero sound O.K. But not very creative… SO help please? I don't like cutsie names btw but anything would help!!  









^ the one my dad chose. He has a little finrot. I bought him as a halfmoon, but he doesn't look like a halfmoon… He'll be in a 2.5 betta bow later today 

















^ Look how dirty his cup was D:< ! He's pretty small! So cute though!!! I LOVE silver! He has no finrot luckily! He'll be in a 5 gallon betta bow later today!!! My parents are paying for this tank!!!!! So imma go nuts! REAL PLANTS FTW!!! > yus! PLUS: He's my first crown tail!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Those are very pretty fish, i have no name ideas, when i got my first female, i had to take her into taco bueno with me lol, i felt like a freak .-. lol


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks! Did anyone say anything about her? 
The cash register guy was from the Philippines and he swore that he'd never heard of betta fish before XD lol what?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

wow, he should have if he was from the Philippines lol, and no, they just gave a a ... ' Wtf?' ... look lol. i smiled ordered and sat down lol.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

How does Ichigo and Toshiro(Shiro) sound?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> wow, he should have if he was from the Philippines lol, and no, they just gave a a ... ' Wtf?' ... look lol. i smiled ordered and sat down lol.


Lol I would've been like, "Do you want some fish tacos today, mam'?" Hahaha XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, yeah, it was funny


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

YES to Toshiro and Ichigo!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i just realized 'oops i did it again, i played w/ your heart, got lost in this game, oh baby baby!' LOL XD Brittney Spears!! lol.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Alcemistnv said:


> YES to Toshiro and Ichigo!!!


Have I found another anime buddy?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> i just realized 'oops i did it again, i played w/ your heart, got lost in this game, oh baby baby!' LOL XD Brittney Spears!! lol.


HAHAHA! I was singing that to myself right when I read this XD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Fire and Ice.. omg just came to me, and for some reason that is what I see..


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

lelei said:


> Fire and Ice.. omg just came to me, and for some reason that is what I see..


Those are really good names!!  but i decided on (Toshiro) Shiro (White or snow in japanese) and Ichigo (Strawberry in japanese)  I'm about to post an update on them! Shiro looks especially good! Ichigo is beginning to color up a bit!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Btw.. Congrats..on your new family members..


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

pinkcupid765 said:


> Thanks! Did anyone say anything about her?
> The cash register guy was from the Philippines and he swore that he'd never heard of betta fish before XD lol what?





MistersMom said:


> wow, he should have if he was from the Philippines lol, and no, they just gave a a ... ' Wtf?' ... look lol. i smiled ordered and sat down lol.


I'm from the Philippines and I do know that most of Filipinos who have fish tanks have Arowanas or Flowerhorns and we call it Siamese Fighting Fish. But if he's working in a pet store, he should have known that...


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Htennek said:


> I'm from the Philippines and I do know that most of Filipinos who have fish tanks have Arowanas or Flowerhorns and we call it Siamese Fighting Fish. But if he's working in a pet store, he should have knew that...


He was working at Kroger I had to carry my fish around in kroger lol


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

pinkcupid765 said:


> He was working at Kroger I had to carry my fish around in kroger lol


OH! lol... But still... Bettas are kinda popular here in Chicago, but I guess it's the people.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Htennek said:


> OH! lol... But still... Bettas are kinda popular here in Chicago, but I guess it's the people.


Here in Texas, not so much. XD


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Update on Shiro!










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEeLJwBJ6Hk


----------

